# Xp storm 3090



## Hopeful Mechanic (4 mo ago)

Anyone have real pictures of the engine pulley ? Mine is missing.


----------



## Hopeful Mechanic (4 mo ago)

Hopeful Mechanic said:


> Anyone have real pictures of the engine pulley ? Mine is missing.


Troy bilt storm xp 3090


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*How come yours is missing??? ALOHA!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hopeful Mechanic (4 mo ago)

Got a deal. P.o. said he broke it trying to change the belts. Im pretty sure that some people should not be allowed to use tools


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

"Im pretty sure that some people should not be allowed to use tools"

Very true, and some people should not even run equipment ....


----------



## Hopeful Mechanic (4 mo ago)

All fun aside. Is there anyone who can help a poor guy out. ?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Should be no problem getting a replacement from a number of sources. I do not happen to know the size.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just use your model number, and serial number just in case, and Google for the parts manual ... from there, you should see what the part number is, and then take it and put it in the search online for a replacement ..... that is what we would do.

Or you could just spec up the shaft, and whether it's a one or probably a 2-pulley sheave, go online and get a generic one .... be aware, you may require new belt or belts .......


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

This one is sold but it gives you the part number.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Give yourself a chance and post the actual model number. 

Does it start with 31 like most mtd-made snowblowers? For example: 



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Troy-Bilt-XP-Storm-3090-XP-30-in-Two-stage-Self-propelled-Gas-Snow-Blower/3798213



In that example above, the full model number would be 31AH55R5711. Once you have determined the model number, you can pull up various parts diagrams via Google.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------

